# What song are you listening to?



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

What song are you listening to?

Right now I'm listening to an old R.Kelly song called World's Greatest.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Take a Look, Boot Camp Click



































































Sean* P!*


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Obnoxious! - Immortal Technique


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Obie Trice F/ Akon* - Snitch


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

How to Save a Life ~ The Fray


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

News Radio 1080... Just a whole lot of people talking.

:biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

homebrew- 311


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Violent Pornography - System of a down


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nobody's Listening- Linkin Park feat. Xzibit

It's only a live version, but damn is it awesome :biggrin:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Far Away ~ Nickelback


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The Fray - How to save a life


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The Instrumental- Lupe Fiasco feat. Jonah Matranga


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Jay-Z - Takeover


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Tokyo Drift theme


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

I Know You Want That - Chamillionaire FEAT. Tum Tum.

Guys, it doesn't get much better than TEXAS rapp.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Outta Control - 50 cent


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*The Rapture* - Get Myself Into It


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Smack that - Akon ft. Eminem


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Snow Patrol* - Chocolate


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Promiscous - Nelly Furtado


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Imogen Heap* - Hide and Seek


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

How to save a life - The Fray


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Incense and Peppermints by Strawberry Alarm Clock.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Violent Pornography - System of a down


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Sexy Love - Ne Yo


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Just Fine - Chris Brown


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Brittany Spears - Toxic

lol


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Brittany Spears - Toxic
> 
> lol


Gay dude.... very gay...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

My iTunes was on shuffle, so yeah

Hips don't lie - Shakira


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

That's 2 in a row.... your iTunes must think your a chick.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I just have a lot of songs, my sister and I share a computer

Chuck up the deuce - Forgot who


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Dream Theater* - Pull Me Under


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Pulling me back - Chingy


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Modest Mouse* - I Came As A Rat


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> That's 2 in a row.... your iTunes must think your a chick.


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ninjatune again."


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Bullhonky!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Bullhonky!


Definition, please? :clown:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Your guess is as good as mine...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Planet X* - Inside Black


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ghetto Goochies - Skeet skeet


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Back like that - Ghost face Killa ft. Ne-Yo


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I have no idea what you people are talking about... :krazy:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

You have never heard that song?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> You have never heard that song?


I'm with Bray on this one....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

How to save a life - The Fray


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

One 
Two 
Three


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It's a good song, and for some reason it keeps coming on my play list.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Juelz Santana - Your Way


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

When your mad - Ne-Yo


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Down 71 (The Getaway)- Bone Thugs-N-Harmony


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Changes - Tupac


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Now that We've found Love ~ Heavy D & The Boys

Old School ^ lol


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Ninjatune said:


> *The Rapture* - Get Myself Into It


I hope you are fan...

At the moment: Zemfira - "СПИД" (AIDS)


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Snow Patrol* - Make This Go On Forever


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Justin Timberlake - Sexy Back


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Telepopmusic* - Love Can Damage Your Health


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Me and my Girlfriend - Tupac


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

I Know You See It - Yung Joc.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Clubbed to death - Matrix


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Keep Sweatin- Ray J


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

P.O.D.- Roots in Stereo


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Feist* - Piste 6


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Money Maker - Ludacris


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Proof - 72 & Central


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Don't stop - Michael Jackson


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

the first single- the format


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*James Brown* - The Big Payback


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Superman - Eminem


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Tool - Eulogy


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Kill You - Eminem


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

good song...

The Remedy- Jason Mraz


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Chris Brown - Just Fine


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Fight song - Hillwood band (my schools fight song on a cd)


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Right now - Fort Minor


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Believe Me - Fort Minor


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Red Sky - Thrice


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Breaking Benjamin - So Cold


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm so fly - Lloyd Banks


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Numb - Linkin Park


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I don't want you back - Eamon


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Snow Patrol *- Open Your Eyes


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Saint Baller said:


> I don't want you back - Eamon


I didn't wanna be the first person to start this, but a :nonono: is definitely in order.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Haha, it's on random


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> I didn't wanna be the first person to start this, but a :nonono: is definitely in order.


LMAO!

*Planet X -* Ataraxia


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Get Back - Ludacris


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Israel Kamakawiwo'ole - La 'Elima


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Shorty Like Mine - Bow Wow ft. Chris Brown


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

John Legend - Heaven


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

My Place - Nelly


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Right Thurr- Chingy


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Head Sprung - LL Cool J


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Marching Bands of Manhattan* - Death Cab for Cutie


----------

